# 545i steptronic sport mode



## bmwmch (May 12, 2004)

i have a 545i with steptronic - along with auto and manual shift there is a sport mode " DS " i think stands for dynamic sport - when here , i notice a quicker shift but a higher RPM and quicker to downshift etc - also seems the ride is a little firmer re steering , a little more engine feedback etc - am i imagining this - what do other 545i owners notice or do you know the exact mechanics taking place ?


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

bmwmch: Although I'm waiting until after my break-in period to use DS, what you describe is exactly what's supposed to be happening. That's my understanding, anyway. Not your imagination! Someone said somewhere that DS mode won''t ever shift in to 6th though. So, when on the highway, you might need to back to straight 'D'. Something in BMW's literature, introductory DVD/CD-ROM, or something implied directly that DS could use 6th, so I'm not sure.

Sam


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

bmwmch said:


> i have a 545i with steptronic - along with auto and manual shift there is a sport mode " DS " i think stands for dynamic sport - when here , i notice a quicker shift but a higher RPM and quicker to downshift etc - also seems the ride is a little firmer re steering , a little more engine feedback etc - am i imagining this - what do other 545i owners notice or do you know the exact mechanics taking place ?


I think the D means "Drive," as in you're still in auto mode (is it the same D that's lit when you're in regular auto mode?). When you shift up/down, it should change to M S ("manual").

Everything you describe above is exactly what the sport mode is supposed to do. I've experienced those characteristics on a Steptronic E39 except for the steering stuff (no active steering, and I don't think the computer changes the power steering boost in sport mode :dunno: ).


----------

